
Tell HN: New MacBook Pro keyboard  maybe - peterhadlaw
So like many here, I&#x27;m hoping Apple fixes the keyboard situation.<p>Looks like a few months ago they released a new Magic Keyboard, &quot;now in Space Gray&quot;, but if you look close enough the keyboard is improved compared to the plain white magic keyboard released prior (it&#x27;s as if they simply pulled out the faulty MacBook one).<p>The &quot;new&quot; one on the space gray has an appreciable amount more travel and feels a little softer on the joints.<p>It&#x27;s close enough that Apple can save face and just call it better not revamped&#x2F;&quot;fixed&quot;.<p>Excited.
======
mtmail
I didn't realize you can buy them separately now
([https://www.apple.com/us/shop/mac/mac-accessories/mice-
keybo...](https://www.apple.com/us/shop/mac/mac-accessories/mice-keyboards)).
I remembered only the iMac Pro had the space gray one.

------
tonyedgecombe
I didn't think the original magic keyboard had the problems of the MacBook.

Anyway they are already on the third revision of the butterfly keys, I can't
see them stopping until the problem is resolved one way or another.

